# 68 GTO Power Steering Pump Replacement



## calicoss (Oct 23, 2015)

Getting ready to tackle the power steering pump on my 68. First time doing it. The original in the car has been leaking and it's about that time for a replacement. Any recommendations on a new pump? Do I rebuild the original? And any tips or pointers on doing the removal and then the install? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're picky and want to keep it all original, they guy at powersteering.com can rebuild yours. I had him go through my power steering unit and convert it to a 'quick ratio' unit at the same time. I like the result.

Bear


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I would rebuild the original using a rebuilt pump assembly or have yours rebuilt. If you purchase a rebuilt unit, it may not have the same style/type of housing or be in as good a shape as yours is now. You want to match up the hose fittings & bolt holes/stud on the back side for installation purposes. The rebuilt will typically work/fit, but may look different.

So if me, I would have the original rebuilt just to save any hassles that might crop up.


----------

